# Buying a used trailer



## BaitCaster (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice on what to look for and what to avoind when looking for a used trailer?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 7, 2010)

the first place I look at a trailer is the tongue - look at it from a distance and see if there is any bend in the frame (mine is bent because my boat is too front heavy...)
Then I look behind the wheels. If you see grease all over the wheel, chances are you've got a busted seal which means you're going to be replacing the seals and bearings. Not that big of a deal, but a good negotiator. 
Next look at the tires and see if there are any flat spots (like it's been parked in grass or dirt for long periods of time without moving). And look at the tread on the tires. 
Push the tire back and forth to see how much play there is, shouldn't be more than 1/4" - and that sometimes is too much depending on the load. You can fix this by tightening up the castle nut on the spindle. But it could also mean that bearings will need to be replaced.

You can look at the lights and wiring - but I usually replace these anyways because most trailers I've seen look like they are just waiting to be replaced. For $35 you can replace the wiring and lights with LEDs...

That's about it - there may be more these guys can chime in on


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2010)

My trailer came from CL it needed everything replaced. Tires, bearings, seals, lights, wiring, bunks, winch, winch stand, coupling, paint and a title. The frame was in good condition in total I have about $250 in to it. I still need to lengthen the tongue.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 7, 2010)

A good jet ski trailer will work on a small tin.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 7, 2010)

I check the same things as Russ, but I look for a few more things. I look for RUST! I do not like trailers with square tubing or boxed frames. I like C chanel frames. They won't rust as much because the water can get out. Also I look the frame over around the axle. I have found the trailers can sometimes develop cracks there.


----------

